# 6.1 Ausgrabungsorte weg?^^



## 254s4e4f4e44 (25. Februar 2015)

Hey,

In MoP konnte man die Ausgrabungsorte ja noch einfach ein- bzw. ausblenden. Seit 6.0 finde ich diese Funktion nicht mehr, aber das hat mich nicht weiter gestörht, da lle Ausgrabungsorte eingeblendet waren. Seit heute (patch6.1 release) sind alle Ausgrabungsorte in Pandaria und anderen Zonen weg. Grade in Pandaria stöhrt mich das sehr, da ich die Erfolge und das Tol'Vir MOunt farmen will.

 

Kann mir bitte jemand schreiben, wie ich die Ausgrabungsorte seit Patch6.0.3 /6.1 wieder einbelden kann?

 

Danke schonmal


----------

